
Ask HN: LinkedIn blocking public profiles? - pmlnr
Confirmed by users around the world, it seems like LinkedIn started to hide every profile behind an &quot;authwall&quot; - even the ones explicitly set to public. Fiddling with the settings don&#x27;t work and don&#x27;t make profiles public any more, in any form, not even name and image.<p>Had anyone noticed the same or is it an anomaly?
======
PaulHoule
LinkedIn hates it when people crawl their site, lost a lawsuit that prevented
them from using the law to stop crawling their site, so now they use technical
measures to make it harder.

